# Shot a little Mutant



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Check out this Mutant. He was a 10 pt last year and a friends step father shot him in the brisket. Had about a 1" deep dent where the bullet hit and was all healed up. I managed to clean up the mess tonight with a my bow.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Cool lookin buck!!! Congrats







.. We have a big 4 pointer just like that but with a little less mass on the single branched side. He had a messed up rack last year too but we give him another year to see if he would get right, well he's gonna get takin now. Ill post up the pics of him.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

It looks pretty cool...


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Great job! Meat in the freezer!


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Cool looking buck!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

congratulations.


----------



## vivaterlingua (Oct 8, 2009)

Man, that thing is knarley. I had one like that but the the normal side was only split in two. It was just a little too far for my bow skills


----------

